
Zoom Fatigue and Remote Work - lavabender
https://medium.com/better-programming/zoom-fatigue-and-remote-work-363d337e961d
======
remotelyyours
I have been facing this issue endlessly. I really connect with the point of
limiting down the meetings in the first place.

I am actually working on a product to do just that. It's called vlokit
([https://vlokit.com](https://vlokit.com)). It helps you cut down on or skip
zoom meetings. You can use it to video chat with your team, instead. It's the
fastest way to discuss what's on your mind. While saving hours on your
calendar.

We've had some interesting feedback in the beta phase. Not everyone has been
comfortable with the idea of using video/audio. But teams that have, they've
really enjoyed how non-interruptive it is.

What do you think?

------
drapery
Another thing I have noticed is that in a group meeting, you are not actually
having 1 meeting with everyone in the group. But rather, you are having
multiple individual meetings simultaneously. It is a weird meeting dynamic
that is unnatural to the way we are use to in real life.

~~~
prohobo
I think VR might fix these issues. The problem isn't necessarily lag, but
spacial awareness and sound. With 3D sound and a representation of everyone in
a virtual space, it might become a lot easier to have proper group
conversations.

